# Past Mental Health issues [Merged]



## Lok (10 Jun 2018)

I know there are a few people who have posted about mental health disorders and whether or not they are disqualifying but I can’t seem to find any discussing whether a past eating disorder is disqualifying. I had anorexia during my adolescence.
I have been fully recovered for 2 years, don’t take any medication and don’t see any specialists. I am at a healthy weight and don’t have any lasting medical complications.
However I do have multiple voluntary hospitalizations from my past condition.
I only want to join the reserves, would this prevent me from doing so?


----------



## mariomike (10 Jun 2018)

Lok said:
			
		

> I only want to join the reserves, would this prevent me from doing so?



I suspect most of the replies you will receive will be something like, "There's only one way to find out. Apply."

Perhaps the choice of words will be slightly different. But, the message will be the same.

As always, Recruiting ( Medical ) is your most trusted source of official and up to date information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## Grace2001 (23 Jan 2019)

Can I join the army even though I have spent time in a mental health institution? I have never been on medication and I have no firm diagnosis... is time in a mental health facility an automatic disqualifier?

Thanks


----------

